# Devil Makes Three tour dates (May)



## veggieguy12 (Mar 2, 2009)

I like this band, they got a kinda jug-band bluegrass country thing goin' on.
Here's their upcoming tour as relates to the NW USA (where I expect to be around this time). Kinda early I know, but I have seen shows sell out.

# Chico, CA - Manzanita Place
Saturday, May 16

# Ashland, OR - The Ashland Armory
Sunday, May 17

# Camp Mather, Yosemite, CA - The Strawberry Music Festival
Friday, May 22

# Eugene, OR - WOW Hall
Tuesday, May 26
*ALL AGES!*

# Portland, OR - The Wonder Ballroom
Wednesday, May 27

# Seattle, WA - The Crocodile
Thursday, May 28

# Spokane, WA - The Baby Bar
Friday, May 29

Just hope someone doesn't repost as the dates near...


----------



## veggieguy12 (Mar 2, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> Good god most of there shows are $15! I like them a lot but fuck that...



Yeah... that's not terribly affordable, is it?
Well, my birthday is 17th of May, think maybe the good people of the Ashland venue might let me in on that?


----------



## Angela (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah, definitely gotten a little too pricey. Good music, but there's plenty of good music to be found for a lot less than $15.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Mar 2, 2009)

It's funny/fucked how when groups outprice themselves from the very culture they come from, when it cost's to much for the peer's they fashion themselves after. Nothing new i guess. Lots of hipsters are sure to go, i'm sure.


----------



## katiehabits (Mar 2, 2009)

thats what happens when bands forget about the music and think of it as a job insend of an art. i like this band alot too but i got plenty of friends who can play their music just as well and we'll be sittin around a campfire listening to these tunes for free......


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Mar 2, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> I 100% agree with you! However I will say some bands are worth paying for... Last time I saw Gwar the show was $15 but they were on stage for 3 hours and that was a hell of a show!



I went to an awesome DOA w/ Daylo Abortions show in the fall, and it was 15$ as well. An incredible show, real classic Canadian west coast punk. Best show in years! Worth every penny. Not to say I wouldn't enjoy smaller shows, of different genres but hey... the budget of touring punk bands, with all thier gear is wayyyy bigger. Fuck they went to CHINA on that budget!!


----------

